# Kent Americana 561 wiring



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I have one of these on my bench, only the middle pup works, and there is a wire broken off one of the pots which I think was connected to a capicitor on the other pot, the tone control doesn't work either. I know it's a long shot, but does anyone have a schematic or information on this model?


----------

